# Programm zum Simulieren von Transistor-Schaltungen usw



## Kojote (16 März 2005)

Hi

Ich suche ein Programm zum Simulieren von Transistor-Schaltungen bzw.
Elektronik allgemein.

Sollte kostenlos sein...... :wink: 


Danke


----------



## Zottel (16 März 2005)

SPICE ist der klassische Simulator für Analogschaltungen. PSpice eine Version für den PC davon.
SPICE selbst ist ein reiner Simulator, d.h. es erledigt die Rechenarbeit und gibt listen von Zahlen aus. Es wird seit über 20 Jahren weiterentwickelt und zahlreiche Halbleiterhersteller veröffentlichen SPICE-Modelle ihrer Bauteile.
Für Schaltplaneingabe gibt es Dinge wie SpiceCAD, die mit SPICE zusammenarbeiten.

Logikschaltungen simulierst du besser nicht damit , weil der Rechenaufwand immens wäre und dich normalerweise ja nur ein-aus interessiert. Es sei denn du wolltest wissen welchen Einfluß Temperatur oder Dielektrizitätskonstante des Isoliermaterials des Chips auf die Schaltzeiten haben oder so was).


----------



## GobotheHero (16 März 2005)

Öh, für einfachere Sachen kann ich noch Elektronik Workbench empfehlen. Verschiedene Transistordaten sind schon hinterlegt. Logik ist möglich usw. usw.

Leider KEINE Freeware ... aber bestimmt haben die eine Studentenversion

sonst kenn ich auch nur PSPICE ...


----------



## Kurt (16 März 2005)

Dann gibt's noch die TINA.
BezahlWare - es gibt eine Studentenversion für wenig Geld.

kurt


----------



## Kojote (17 März 2005)

Danke


----------



## Kojote (23 März 2005)

Ich habe mich für "Elektronic Workbench" entschieden.
Ist kostenlos und einfach zu bedienen und trotzem 
sehr leistungsfähig     


Gruß

Kojote


----------

